# 10 Hp Vehicle Electric Motor At 48v Dc 5 Hp At 24v



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $199.94* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Sep-26-2007 20:08:04 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

